

Why Apple Music Is Going to Beat Spotify - wenqin123
https://medium.com/@wenqinye/why-apple-music-is-going-to-beat-spotify-745809527075

======
aaronbrethorst
tl;dr: Spotify's user experience sucks. Given Apple's track record, they'll
offer a better Ux.

